# Neat Airplane fender ornament



## partsguy (Nov 13, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Pre...599?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab08e8aef


----------



## jpromo (Nov 14, 2011)

That listing is one of our guys' on here. I forget whose it is but that's the ornament from the Charles Lindbergh edition '28ish Shelby. Cool as all get out and then some!


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 14, 2011)

I saw that on ebay. That is the toy version that someone made to fit a bike, not the aluminum bicycle version. The bicycle versions had a thin propeller made from flat stock and the toy version was cast steel and had a cast propeller. 






Here's a picture of the toy version-





Here's the jumbo version with a 10" wingspan...man...would this be cool to be on a bicycle fender!


----------



## bike (Sep 14, 2012)

*I am pretty sure*

the wheels did not turn on a "real" lindy bike plane


----------

